# Snoring / sleep apnea



## Spear (Nov 5, 2012)

Does anyone suffer from this? I think I might suffer from sleep apnea. Last night I was kicked out of the bedroom for snoring too much. It even wakes me up its so loud, and I can barely breath. Anyone have tricks or tips for this?


----------



## HDH (Nov 5, 2012)

Spear said:


> Does anyone suffer from this? I think I might suffer from sleep apnea. Last night I was kicked out of the bedroom for snoring too much. It even wakes me up its so loud, and I can barely breath. Anyone have tricks or tips for this?



Yep, just start off on the couch. LOL, J/K

I used to get it pretty bad when I was high dosing gear. I've seen many guys go through it as well.

Is it just on Cycle?

HDH


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 5, 2012)

Spear said:


> Does anyone suffer from this? I think I might suffer from sleep apnea. Last night I was kicked out of the bedroom for snoring too much. It even wakes me up its so loud, and I can barely breath. Anyone have tricks or tips for this?



Kinda surprised... It's usually the bigger powerlifters that get crushed under their own weight with sleep apnea. You need a sleep study.


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 5, 2012)

Spear said:


> Does anyone suffer from this? I think I might suffer from sleep apnea. Last night I was kicked out of the bedroom for snoring too much. It even wakes me up its so loud, and I can barely breath. Anyone have tricks or tips for this?



I have it....
...and my woman suffers!

Try talking to your doc about a CPAP


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 5, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Kinda surprised... It's usually the bigger powerlifters that get crushed under their own weight with sleep apnea. You need a sleep study.



x2x...

just had my 3rd sleep study.  



you will need to see a sleep specialist before he will write you a script for the study.  Than your insurance will pay, sometimes you may have to come up with 1-2k, i did for the 1st one.  The 2nd two studies were covered 100%.

You will need the sleep specialist to say its sleep apena.  Otherwise it wont be covered at all


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 5, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> x2x...
> 
> just had my 3rd sleep study.
> 
> ...



really?  a study?

Kaiser has a little machine that collects data while you sleep.  clips to your wrist and finger.  you sleep with it on.  the whole contraption looks like it would cost only a couple of hundred bucks.

no need for a study


----------



## SAD (Nov 5, 2012)

Can't wait to have that medical octopus sucking my face all night.  Seriously.  I'm sick of not being able to sleep in the same room with my wife, waking up gasping for air, and getting 8 hours of sleep but feeling like I only got 3.  

Get a sleep study done and then they will probably prescribe a CPAP as roman said.  Hopefully your insurance covers most or all of it, because while the mask isn't expensive, the machine that creates the pressurized air flow can cost upwards of a grand.


----------



## SAD (Nov 5, 2012)

What?!?!  Damn I'm glad I have good insurance.  I'm not paying a dime for my study.


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 5, 2012)

Yea times, insurance usually covers a study, and will cover the Cpap machine, or most of it. That would be too expensive out of pocket. Sleep apnea is a major cause of heart disease


----------



## SAD (Nov 5, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Yea times, insurance usually covers a study, and will cover the Cpap machine, or most of it. That would be too expensive out of pocket. *Sleep apnea is a major cause of heart disease*




:-0  Proof?  That's scary as shit if it's true, but I'm having trouble connecting bad sleep/breathing habits with heart disease.


----------



## Spear (Nov 5, 2012)

It's all the time. I notice it getting worse the larger I get though.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 5, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> really?  a study?
> 
> Kaiser has a little machine that collects data while you sleep.  clips to your wrist and finger.  you sleep with it on.  the whole contraption looks like it would cost only a couple of hundred bucks.
> 
> no need for a study



so if you have restless leg syndrome how would this help??  how would it monitor REM??

that device, from what i see in the pic, would only have 10-20% of what a study would monitor.


----------



## DADAWG (Nov 5, 2012)

ive had the test and im borderline apnea , as long as i keep my weight in the high 200's or lower im fine but when the weight goes up my breathing at night goes to crap.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Nov 5, 2012)

I started snoring like crazy or so my fiance says lol.  I'm on cycle and I'm sure it is the problem b/c it has never been this bad.  Snoring strips worked for me but I can't say they will work for everyone.  I guess it depends on the severity.


----------



## Spear (Nov 5, 2012)

I feel that my snoring comes from deep in my throat.


----------



## Shane1974 (Nov 5, 2012)

In my early twenties, I was 280 pounds, and at least 30% BF. I was diagnosed with sleep apnea. I lost a whopping 80 pounds and got my BF down to 14%, went back in for a sleep study and guess what.....CURED!! During my tenure with apnea, I learned some things make it worse, life alcohol and sedatives.


----------



## Spear (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm 220, about 10% or less bf. whenever girl kicks me out we are both sober.


----------



## ccpro (Nov 5, 2012)

It just means you're a fat ass, welcome to the club!!!


----------



## DF (Nov 5, 2012)

I snore like a mofo!  It's frigging loud & wakes me up.


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 5, 2012)

Sad, Here's link, I can pull some info from one of my books

http://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/health/health-topics/topics/sleepapnea/

Untreated sleep apnea can:

Increase the risk of high blood pressure, heart attack, stroke, obesity, and diabetes
Increase the risk of, or worsen, heart failure
Make arrhythmias (ah-RITH-me-ahs), or irregular heartbeats, more likely
Increase the chance of having work-related or driving accidents
Sleep apnea is a chronic condition that requires long-term management. Lifestyle changes, mouthpieces, surgery, and breathing devices can successfully treat sleep apnea in many people.


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 5, 2012)

This is from medical book


Associated with obesity, loud snoring, systemic/pulmonary hypertension, arrhythmias, and 
possibly sudden death.

 And another one

Obstructive  Sleep  Apnea  (OSA) 
A.  General characteristics 
l.  Intermittent obstruction of the air flow  (typically at the level of the oropharynx) 
produces periods of apnea during sleep. 
2.  Each apneic period is  usually 20  to  30 seconds long (but may be longer) and 
results in hypoxia, which arouses the patient from sleep.  This occurs multiple 
(sometimes hundreds of)  times overnight. 
B.  Risk factors 
l.  Obesity (especially around the neck)-nonobese patients can also have OSA, 
however 
2.  Structural abnormalities-enlarged tonsils,  uvula, soft palate; nasal polyps;  hyper-
trophy of muscles in the pharynx; deviated septum; deep overbite with small chin 3.  Family history 
4.  Alcohol and sedatives worsen the condition 
5.  Hypothyroidism (multifactorial) 
C.  Clinical features 
l.  Snoring 
2.  Daytime sleepiness due to  disrupted nocturnal sleep 
3.  Personality changes, decreased intellectual function, decreased libido 
4.  Repeated oxygen desaturation and hypoxemia can lead to  systemic and pulmonaryHTN  as  well as  cardiac arrhythmias. 
5.  Other features:  morning headaches, polycythemia 
D.  Diagnosis: Polysomnography (overnight sleep  study in a sleep  laboratory) 
confirms the diagnosis. 
E.  Treatment 
l.  Mild  to  moderate OSA  ( < 20 apneic episodes on polysomnogram with mild 
symptoms) 
a.  Weight loss 
b.  Avoi d  alcohol, sedatives 
c.  Avoi d  supine position during sleep 
2.  Severe  OSA  (> 20 apneic episodes with arterial oxygen desaturations) 
a.  Nasal continuous positive airway pressure provides positive  pressure, thus 
preventing occlusion of the upper pharynx. This is  the preferred therapy for  themajority of patients because it is  noninvasive and has proven efficacy.  It is 
poorly tolerated by some due to  noise and discomfort. 
b.  Uvulopalatopharyngoplasty-removal of redundant tissue in oropharynx to 
allow more air flow 
c.  Tracheostomy is  a last resort for  those in whom all  other therapies have failed 
or who have life-threatening OSA  (severe hypoxemia or arrhythmias).


----------



## Spear (Nov 6, 2012)

I called and setup a meeting with a sleep clinic tomorrow. We shall see what they say. 

Has anyone tried those special mouth guard things?


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 6, 2012)

I snore like a rusty chainsaw - my poor Missus. My nose is still a bit mangled from back when I did muay thai. I tried a CPAP machine (you can find them 2nd hand in the 'states without a script) just to see if I'd be able to relax feeling like Maverick getting ready to launch off the deck of an aircraft carrier. I tried diligently for two weeks - no love. I couldn't get used to all that gear on my face & head while sleeping. 

Reading this thread is making me want to give it another go.


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 6, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> so if you have restless leg syndrome how would this help??  how would it monitor REM??
> 
> that device, from what i see in the pic, would only have 10-20% of what a study would monitor.



the study is designed to primarily determine if you have sleep apnea.  It may also determine blood oxygen levels.  If it is determined you have sleep apnea, then the primary treatment is the CPAP.

Not sure how RLS would benefit from a CPAP?

Not sure how monitoring REM is of any benefit?

IMHO, these are extraneous data collection items, and since neither is really treatable with conventional methods, then to a certain degree, irrelevent.

If you can't do anything about it, then why worry about it?

Unless I missed something?


----------



## Jada (Nov 6, 2012)

i only snore when i go up in weight, once im in the 200lbs weight it gets bad then i start gettin hit in the ribs by my wife! i end up going to the living room !fk me!)


----------



## BigFella (Nov 6, 2012)

Ah! Somewhere I can contribute!

I have a CPAP. It took FOREVER to get used to it. Now I ask my wife to please wake me if I'm sleeping without it.

It s ugly, I feel like a cripple, but oh God, does it improve my sleep!

And my measurements are just touching the lowest edge of the scale - most people tell me I don't need one.

I seriously can't recommend them highly enough. It takes time to get used to it, sometimes I just can't get to sleep with it on and set an alarm for an hour later so I cn put it on when I'm drowsier.

Tomorrow I'm flying, ill be away just one night, and I'm taking it.

Pm me me or ask questions. All good. ResMed machines rule!


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 7, 2012)

BigFella said:


> Ah! Somewhere I can contribute!
> 
> I have a CPAP. It took FOREVER to get used to it. Now I ask my wife to please wake me if I'm sleeping without it.
> 
> ...



I may need to bite the bullet and give my own mask a 2nd try...great post, BigFella!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Nov 7, 2012)

Spear said:


> Does anyone suffer from this? I think I might suffer from sleep apnea. Last night I was kicked out of the bedroom for snoring too much. It even wakes me up its so loud, and I can barely breath. Anyone have tricks or tips for this?


yup i have sleep apnea,been on the cpap machine for 14 years,it was a life saver


----------



## Spear (Nov 7, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> yup i have sleep apnea,been on the cpap machine for 14 years,it was a life saver



I'm doing a take home test thing tonight.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 7, 2012)

For those of you sleeping with the CPAP, do you lie on your back all night in the "dead man's position"? If so, did it take long to get comfortable in that spot - to not roll over on to your chest (as I am prone to do)?


----------



## BigFella (Nov 7, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> For those of you sleeping with the CPAP, do you lie on your back all night in the "dead man's position"? If so, did it take long to get comfortable in that spot - to not roll over on to your chest (as I am prone to do)?


No, I sleep I pretty much any position. Once I've got to sleep I'm usually fine. If I wake its a gentle wakening, and I luxuriate in what the CPAP is doing for me - serious!

This is what I use: http://www.resmed.com/au/products/swift_fx/swift-fx.html?nc=patients

They're called nasal pillows. Still makes me feel like a disabled person. (Not that there's anything wrong with being disabled, you understand . . . )

There are a million adjustments to them, each making a difference to how they perform and how easy or hard they are to get used to. For instance I have to change the "ramp up time" on mine - it's too short, and I feel that it's pumping too much air into me at the start. Need to slow that down to 20 minutes maybe.

DFeaton, if you are waking yourself up its almost certain that this is genuine sleep apnea - you're waking because you're suffocating. And that does Bad Things, most notably makes you very grumpy and raises your blood pressure.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 8, 2012)

Cheers, BigFella. May need to look into getting one of those type of masks and giving it another go.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 8, 2012)

I was so proud of you and your exploits Spear.  Now your sleeping on the couch.  

The fuck is this world comming to.  Get your shit together.  Put the camera down and TCB she'll be glad to sleep next to you.  Thats how I roll bitches'


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 8, 2012)

Get a mean on.


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 9, 2012)

The lack of O2 makes your heart work a lot harder throughout the night, add some years to that and you get what I am saying by earlier posts.


----------

